# My Piano Sonata Six



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Enjoy! (or don't, it's up to you)


__
https://soundcloud.com/stevenobrien%2Fsets


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds good but then everything sounds good compered to my stuff


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Sounds good but then everything sounds good compered to my stuff


Don't be so modest, let us hear something.
On topic, very modern.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Don't be so modest, let us hear something.
> On topic, very modern.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


Your life in a nutshell?


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

My thread.  (But thank you)


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

StevenOBrien said:


> My thread.  (But thank you)


These two have a tendency of not heeding thread titles, unfortunately.

I enjoyed the piece. It was pretty humorous and seemed to rely on the unexpected. The direct dissonances in certain areas were lame sounding, to me. All in all it sounded well written too.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!



dzc4627 said:


> The direct dissonances in certain areas were lame sounding, to me.


Was it the dissonances in general, or just certain places you felt it didn't work?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

StevenOBrien said:


> My thread.  (But thank you)


Sorry, not intentional.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

StevenOBrien said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Was it the dissonances in general, or just certain places you felt it didn't work?


Certain places. For instance, 5 seconds in, the ascending notes have the half step under it that I find muddy and unnecessary. Being a sonata, it occurs again but I figure you know which part I mean now.


----------

